# New Bentley Continental variant under wraps



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

I think this might be a new variant of the Continental GT3R under camo - spotted today on Chancery Lane, London:










The lack of sloping B shaped side-scoop on the front wing makes me think it's not a continental GT, but I cannot see the detail of the hood - but the GT3R has a front air-dam that is missing from this model - maybe a model between the GT3R and the GT-Speed? Of course it could just be a test-mule for something else...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

That looks really good to me!


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

*Photo Credit:* James Beresford.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

tim330i said:


> That looks really good to me!


it's all black - look at the door handle... maybe some 'Black edition'... :dunno:


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

That bottom line is chrome on all variants except the the Continental GT Speed Black Edition and the GT3R (where it is green) - so I think this is a UK public outing of the Continental GT Speed Black Edition - it was said to be on the streets in Australia by Summer 2016, ... don't know about UK deliveries... accents on the Continental GT Speed Black edition are said to be available in "Hallmark, Beluga, St James***8217; Red and a new shade, Cyber Yellow". Assuming beluga is the black...

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/bentley/2017-bentley-continental-gt-speed-black-edition-ar172914.html


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

tim330i said:


> That looks really good to me!


If that color scheme were available, would you buy it? Frozen (matte) colors, I wouldn't but that I might.

Yellow cars are not common but if BMWs came in bright yellow, I might get that.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

ISIS Décor Package... Bentley's are very popular in the Middle East.


----------

